# Earthquake in Christchurch



## b_gossweiler (Feb 22, 2011)

I sure hope Nik, Geoff, their loved ones, and everybody else we know down there are well and have not suffered too much in the recent quake(s). We wish them all a lot of strength in those difficult times !!

Beat


----------



## clee01l (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, They have been in my thoughts too.  If anyone hears about our resident Kiwis it would be kind to share with the rest of us.  Sizzleing Badger is (I think) on the North Island and probably unaffected.  I can not recall Geoff's location.   IIRC, there are one or two other Kiwis but I can not associate a place or a name.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 22, 2011)

+1 Beat.

I checked Nik's location as soon as I heard....he lives in Greytown which is, as you thought Cletus, on the North Island. Don't know about Geoff...

Thoughts are with you all down there.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 22, 2011)

Geoff also lives in Greytown, I believe.   Although I think he may be traveling putting a book together.

Thoughts and prayers for those affected.....


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 23, 2011)

They were the first people I thought of this morning when I saw the headlines.  There are a few Kiwi's in some of the other forums where I post, but these guys were the first to come to mind as we interact so frequently.  I hope we will hear news that they are safe and sound soon, but expect it might take a while if the telephone systems were impacted!  I have been very blessed to have only experienced one substantial earthquake, and if you didn't have respect for Mother Nature before such an incident, you certainly did afterwards!

--Ken


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi guys thanks for your thoughts, its been very hard the past couple of days and we have all shed a few private tears I think. I'm on the N Island along with Geoff so we are safe. I have family in Christchurch and they are safe too thankfully, only building damage for them to deal with at the moment but we are expecting them to have probably lost some folks that they know. The situation is really awful as they are just getting back on their feet from the last quake back in September. There are 76 confirmed deaths at present but 238 are still missing.

We are trying to get old telephones (that don't require mains power) and generators out there to help the situation. The power could be off for many days yet.

Local news  http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/christchurch-earthquake


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 24, 2011)

Nik,

Thank you for taking the time and effort to update us on your situation.  It is good to hear that you and your family are OK.  We keep an old "princess" phone in our house (underneath our bed) for that very reason.  Good luck in the days ahead, and know that we are thinking about you.

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 25, 2011)

What a horrible situation - do keep us informed Nik.  Far more reliable news from you!


----------

